# Zemlinsky genieous may forever be mis-understood this is my defenitive statement!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Haa this cd on naxos Zemlinsky and Berg , quite a delight, even for my liking for renaissance , i remain open minded in era in classical genra, farewell, that it, excellent classical composer worth checking out.
:tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

To which CD are you referring, Deprofundis? Please enlighten us!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*To which CD are you referring, Deprofundis? Please enlighten us!*

The lyrical suite Zemlinsky and Berg duo


----------

